# The simplest clamp rack I could imagine



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

I had piles of f style clamps laying all across my shop and a couple months ago I decided to figure out the quickest, easiest, and cheapest way to get them on the wall. Here’s what I came up with:


----------



## Diogo (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Tim, you just got a new subscriber. I really liked your style, the intro, plus I LOLd at your comment about sponsors in the drill press table video :vs_laugh:

In this video you're wearing a cap and I couldn't really see your eyes, I thought you were bald but in the drill press table video you were not wearing anything. I'd consider not wearing it anymore, or lighting up your face when recording with a cap in the future.

(I'm only saying this because the videos look very professional to me, I don't understand much about those things but I noticed this detail.)

Keep the videos coming!

Cheers,


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for you comments. And thanks for subscribing! 

Haha, balding, not quite bald. I've been working on the lighting in my shop for filming and also bought a light for the camera so hopefully it starts to get better.


----------

